# TUG Member Login Reminder



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2020)

[NOTE: This post deals with the login parameters associated with your *paid TUG Membership*, if you have one.  This is separate from any account you may have here on the TUGBBS bulletin board.  For help with your TUGBBS login parameters see *this post*.]

*To get a reminder of your TUG Member Username and Password:*

Go here: *Member Password Request Page*.
Enter either your *TUG Member username* or the *email address* associated with your TUG Member account.
If a matching Username or Email address is found in the TUG Member database, a message containing your Username and Password will be emailed to the address on record.  

If you can't use the above method because you don't know your TUG Member Username, or your email address is either unknown or no longer active, please use the *Contact Us* form at the bottom of any TUGBBS page and request assitance, giving as much information as you can to help us locate your account.  Be sure the mention you are looking for TUG MEMBER LOGIN HELP.  Data we can look up would be:

Real names
Possible usernames
Possible email addresses
Passwords you may have used


----------

